# GPS mount on front of side console



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Blueprints fabrication makes the aluminum rim of the shelf for hells bay, however HB puts the flat piece of fiberglass with gel coat on top inside the rim. 

Last I checked with blueprints they didn't have any of the fiberglass pieces.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Shallow water solutions can fab with starboard many designs...


----------

